# we're in our villa!!



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

hi guy's just a quick one, to let everybody know we found an amazing villa in peyia the whole process was easy and everybody has been very helpful we managed to get 200 euro off the asking price for the rent now we just need to settle in and start relaxing, we haven't stopped since we arrived but the whole experience has been fun and worry free there is loads of choice on villas/townhouses and apartments and some real bargains to be had.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Great news - best of luck to you for the future!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We're glad that it's come together for you. Did you get rain last night as we noticed some dark clouds in your direction.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> hi guy's just a quick one, to let everybody know we found an amazing villa in peyia the whole process was easy and everybody has been very helpful we managed to get 200 euro off the asking price for the rent now we just need to settle in and start relaxing, we haven't stopped since we arrived but the whole experience has been fun and worry free there is loads of choice on villas/townhouses and apartments and some real bargains to be had.


How brilliant ... and exciting ... and you must be delighted ... and the very best of luck.


----------



## dutch1954 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations you must be well excited...did you go through an agent if so were they good to deal with and would you mind naming them as there seems to be quite a few around cheers and once again congratulations on your new villa..


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Brilliant well done and congratulations  if you could recommend some agents or companies that would be great .. although we are looking in the paralimni area.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

So very pleased for you, all the very best.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

May we wish you relaxation, enjoyment & good health.

Pete


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad to hear all went well. We arrive 30 Sept so counting the last few days


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

and cyta have finally installed our internet!! I used a lovely British lady to get the villa she was extremely helpful and has popped around a couple of times to check we are settled ok which I thought was lovely everything has been really easy as far as electric/ water and bank's go simple no nonsense just how we like it the only drawn out thing has been the internet but I suppose two weeks isn't that long. If I'm allowed to pass on my agent's details for anybody that want's them I certainly will she was very good and has a wide range of properties on her books maybe veronica or somebody could confirm if this is allowed


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's fine to recommend someone you have used and been happy with


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> and cyta have finally installed our internet!! I used a lovely British lady to get the villa she was extremely helpful and has popped around a couple of times to check we are settled ok which I thought was lovely everything has been really easy as far as electric/ water and bank's go simple no nonsense just how we like it the only drawn out thing has been the internet but I suppose two weeks isn't that long. If I'm allowed to pass on my agent's details for anybody that want's them I certainly will she was very good and has a wide range of properties on her books maybe veronica or somebody could confirm if this is allowed


Only two weeks ... BT took longer to connect us in sunny Bexhill.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> We're glad that it's come together for you. Did you get rain last night as we noticed some dark clouds in your direction.


we never had rain although at one point we did think it was coming


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

We went to Cyta on Tuesday and got connected today Friday. Very impressed!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> and cyta have finally installed our internet!! I used a lovely British lady to get the villa she was extremely helpful and has popped around a couple of times to check we are settled ok which I thought was lovely everything has been really easy as far as electric/ water and bank's go simple no nonsense just how we like it the only drawn out thing has been the internet but I suppose two weeks isn't that long. If I'm allowed to pass on my agent's details for anybody that want's them I certainly will she was very good and has a wide range of properties on her books maybe veronica or somebody could confirm if this is allowed


We've had mixed experiences of agents so far so would be interested in details of the agent you found so very useful.


----------



## jamesmac65 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Looking to Buy a Property in Cyprus*



theo79 said:


> hi guy's just a quick one, to let everybody know we found an amazing villa in peyia the whole process was easy and everybody has been very helpful we managed to get 200 euro off the asking price for the rent now we just need to settle in and start relaxing, we haven't stopped since we arrived but the whole experience has been fun and worry free there is loads of choice on villas/townhouses and apartments and some real bargains to be had.


I am glad you managed to purchase a property with the minimum of stress!We own 3 properties in the U.K. and are looking to sell one to fund purchasing a property in Cyprus. As we have kids still at school for the next 7 years we would look to only use the property during school holidays and let out the rest of the time. Eventually we would like to be there 6 months of the year possibly in 2 x 3 month trips. Do you have any advice for us?

Kind Regards,

Jim McCartney


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property 
Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never heard of them, they must be a very new company.


----------



## trev1947 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone
We moved into our villa on 30th September, very late at night. Following day was a National Holiday so couldn`t do a lot. However, since, we have obtained our vehicle, signed up for the electric and this is the bonus, went to CYTA on Friday who attended on Monday and installed the internet.
The problem was that we had the storm which knocked out the internet within 3 hours of being set up. Called CYTA who said that they would be out to see about our problem within 48 hours. 3 Days later no CYTA but the internet is back up and running as your can tell from this post:clap2:


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I've never heard of them, they must be a very new company.


The ladies name is becky, she lives in peyia and as is really nice and helpful sorry about the blunt way I put the original link up but I've been having a few problems with my lap top  but back to subject and I would honestly reccomend becky for a very friendly efficient service


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

There seems to be very many sales agents on internet, many in Uk though. But for long term rentals I have found very few and I am sure there is much more properties for rent out there that cant be found on internet

Anders


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

I struggled to find agent's on the internet. I found the best two agent's from signs on villa's once I was here and looking in and around paphos I certainly hadn't come accross becky or another really good guy was Olympias I think his website is www.buyrentpaphos.com he was very nice and helpfull to but a much more laid back approach to his job.


----------



## flossy_h (Aug 14, 2012)

I can recommend James at Hestia homes. We have just moved into a property through Hestia and I told him our monthly budget and areas and he showed us around 10 properties some which were not online including the one we are now renting.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You will find that most rental agents have a lot of properties which are not on their websties and many that are on the sites are rented. This is because the rental market changes so quickly that it is impossible to keep the websites up to date. This is why we decided to take all the rentals off our site because we were fed up of trying to keep up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

This must mean that many of the rentals show up with more then one agent or is it that the owner rent out without agent involved?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes many owners who are looking for long term tenants put their properties with more than one agent but the problem is they don't bother to let people know when they have rented it so it might still be on some sites as for rent.
The same happens with sales properties. There are some sites that have properties on that I know were sold a year ago and even longer. Unfortunately a lot of the 'agents' can't be bothered to keep their websites up to date.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

We stick to Veronica and Dennis, this is the second time they helped to find us great rental property in Peyia. Thanks once again


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Tanager said:


> We stick to Veronica and Dennis, this is the second time they helped to find us great rental property in Peyia. Thanks once again


I am sure they will fix it for us also. For the moment it is very promising

Anders


----------

